# bobcat's?



## ggwash21 (Dec 6, 2003)

we have 2 763 bobcats and i was wondering if anyone out there is usign the new tracked bobcats? and how are they compaired to wheeled ones?


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

much more stable and they dont seem to tera up the turf 

You can put em on most trailers without a bucket or attachment without putting it on its ass

or do you mean the metal tracks that go over the rubber wheels?


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

If you're talking about snow, there was a thread on lawnsite about this. Mixed opinions. Some felt the tracks helped in the snow/ice, some didn't.


----------



## ggwash21 (Dec 6, 2003)

i was talking bout rubber tracks we have the metal ones and only use them for Concrete work in the summer for sand. cuz it seems like the tires spin more on the snow/ice..


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

The rubber tracked bobcats will drive right over the snow and will just float along while a wheeled one will sink. Flat out the ride seemed rougher woth the tracks because there were no tires to smooth it out.


----------



## snow white (Aug 18, 2003)

*tracked skids*

i own both caterpillar and bobcat brands skidsteer, for a tracked machine the cat is far superior as it is not a rigid track the wheels inside will absorb bumps and better on rough ground, they use asv track system.this makes them far superior in snow also


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

04superduty said:


> The rubber tracked bobcats will drive right over the snow and will just float along while a wheeled one will sink. Flat out the ride seemed rougher woth the tracks because there were no tires to smooth it out.


 Never used the tracks but I have heard the same thing.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*tracks*



> for a tracked machine the cat is far superior as it is not a rigid track the wheels inside will absorb bumps and better on rough ground, they use asv track system.this makes them far superior in snow


I have four 2004 CAT Skid Steers. 3 are 247B track machines. My track machines walks all over my rubber tire machine in the snow. I run blowers on all machines. The theory that track machines " ride " on top of the snow is not completely true. Sure if the snow is 4 feet deep I can get on top of it. But who lets the snow get that deep before they start to plow..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Proworkz, nice to hear from someone with actual experience on how the tracked machines work out in snow, rather than hearsay or opinions. 

I do have some hearsay from someone that uses several tracked machines and loves them. He is in South Haven, MI and is a very large contractor. He makes mountains of snow at the end of lots with his tracked machines by driving up the pile when he reaches the end of the lot. Not sure how you could do that if you are driving over the snow all the time. 

They push like bulldozers. From my limited experience with wheeled and tracked Bobcats while plowing, I think they are similar in that they both need an experienced operator that knows when he\she is about to lose traction and will not push the machine that far. Once you lose forward momentum, you're screwed no matter what type of equipment you are running.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I have used an ASV RC100 w/ a Blizzard 810 on the front to do our lot, and I must say that it performed very well. I agree with Mark that once you lose forward momentum you are screwed. It stacks the snow very well. I also have used an ASV RC50 with a blower on the front, the machine was great, but the blower sucked. I would use either machine with a blade or a box before I would consider a blower.

2 pennies.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jon can back me up on my hearsay, he knows who I am referring to.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*tracks*

Mark my CAT track machine only applys 3.2 psi of pressure from the track. Very hard to get the CAT track stuck If you can't go up or down on a snow pile. Just turn and go side hilling.



> I also have used an ASV RC50 with a blower on the front, the machine was great, but the blower sucked


 There is a lot more involved than just slapping a blower on the front of a skid steer and expecting great performance. I have Erskine custom make all my blowers to match my machines psi and hydraulic flow. My low flow blowers work as good as most companys high flow setup.

I have accounts at 4 different CAT dealerships in 3 states. And all sales guys where clueless to setting up a blower to a machine.... Good luck this winter guys.... We are looking for snow before October ends....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Could you give more specifics on what is done differently for the low flow? I made the mistake of taking my sales rep's advice when buying my 190 and going without the high flow. Our snow blower works OK, but I think the high flow would've made a big difference. I'll never buy another machine without it.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

If I am not mistaken, your CAT machine has ASV undercarriges???? The machines are about the same. I would like to see pictures of that. Mark, I would definately have gone with high flow, it would really spin that blower.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yeah, well you know how salesmen are.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

How wet of a snow will the blowers work in? I have always wanted to try one but was kind of reluctant because of how they would perform in the cement like snow??


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

I used a track machine (Bobcat T200) last year for a contractor and let me tell you it is a bumpy ride. I prefer to use the 863 tire machince. But as far as how the job looks there is not a big difference.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*High Flow*



Mark Oomkes said:


> Could you give more specifics on what is done differently for the low flow? I made the mistake of taking my sales rep's advice when buying my 190 and going without the high flow. Our snow blower works OK, but I think the high flow would've made a big difference. I'll never buy another machine without it.


 High flow has different hydraulic pump(s).Dont know if you can upgrade but it might be worth asking.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*low flow vs. high flow*

You can not turn a low flow machine into a high flow without some major cash. Just no worth it.



> Could you give more specifics on what is done differently for the low flow?


Mark each skid steer is rated at with a psi rating. Some skid steers have more than others. My CAT's have a 3335 psi rating for their hydraulics. High Flow is 26.6 gal/min. And my Low Flow is 15.6 gal/min. Erskine told me from the begining that my CAT's would perform with low flow because of the the psi rating. I also doubted it unti I installed them on my track machines...

My track machines get 60% better traction than my rubber tire machines in the snow. With less drive gear slipage at the tracks more power goes to the blower. Being that skid steers are hydrostatic. The hydraulics goes where the demand is the greatest. So if the tires are always spinning the blower will suffer.

This is a ford, chevy discussion for sure. But out here we get wet, deep snow. And I push through 3 - 4 drifts all the time with my low flow track machine with no issues... I would have not spend 38 G's on each 247B low flow if they did not work.....



> If I am not mistaken, your CAT machine has ASV undercarriges????


Jon here is what my track setup looks like









Come on winter....!!!!!

:waving:


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*low flow vs. high flow*



> Could you give more specifics on what is done differently for the low flow?


Mark each skid steer is rated at with a psi rating. Some skid steers have more than others. My CAT's have a 3335 psi rating for their hydraulics. High Flow is 26.6 gal/min. And my Low Flow is 15.6 gal/min. Erskine can buid a blower to your machines exact specs. That in its self make a huge difference.

My track machines get 60% better traction than my rubber tire machines in the snow. With less drive gear slipage at the tracks more power goes to the blower. Being that skid steers are hydrostatic. The hydraulics goes where the demand is the greatest. So if the tires are always spinning the blower will suffer.

This is a ford, chevy discussion for sure. But out here we get wet, deep snow. And I push through 3 - 4 drifts all the time with my low flow track machine with no issues... I would have not spend 38 G's on each 247B low flow if they did not work.....



> If I am not mistaken, your CAT machine has ASV undercarriges????


Jon here is what my track setup looks like









:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Thanks for the info Dave. I just bought the plain old Bobcat snowblower not knowing any better. I keep finding ways to spend my money. When I buy a Toolcat I was thinking about getting the Hi Flow, but now I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*flow*

Mark I would go with the Hi Flow. Having the option of high flow to use with different implements if needed is worth the extra cost.


----------

